# nfs client problem



## mururoa (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,

When trying to troubleshoot nfs mount problem I found that nfs mount dont care about options.
At first I used this line :

`mount -t nfs -o tcp,nfsv3,hard,intr ccdtli94.in2p3.fr:/sps/bioaster /gpfs`

and got : 

`[tcp] ccdtli94.in2p3.fr:/sps/bioaster: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Timed out`

BUT when I tried this :

`mount -t nfs -o tcp,nfsv3,hard,intr,smurf,error ccdtli94.in2p3.fr:/sps/bioaster /gpfs`

or even this 

`mount_nfs -o blob ccdtli94.in2p3.fr:/sps/bioaster /gpfs`

it's exactly the same timeout error but no error spoted in the command line.
Someone can explain or it's a bug ?


----------



## mururoa (Jun 8, 2015)

If I reply to myself, does it count for someone helped ? 
Seriously, it's seems that this is not a bug but a feature (dooooh !!). Not understood options are just ignored in order to improve inter-operability.


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 8, 2015)

Works for me. It reports wrong options like it's supposed to. It probably doesn't check your options because there is an earlier error (the timeout).


----------



## mururoa (Jun 8, 2015)

Now on the pbm itself (assuming options are ok).

`sudo mount -t nfs -o nosuid,nodev,vers=3,hard,intr,port=664 ccdtli94.in2p3.fr:/sps/bioaster /gpfs
[tcp] ccdtli94.in2p3.fr:/sps/bioaster: NFSPROC_NULL: RPC: Program unavailable`

While this similar command is ok on a linux box (mount is ok and files are there) :

`sudo mount -t nfs -o nosuid,nodev,tcp,nfsvers=3,hard,intr,mountport=664 ccdtli94:/sps/bioaster /gpfs`


----------

